# Painted Lady or Purple People Eater



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

This is really not my primary market, and although I have another customer with a 1940 beach house, I don't normally work on older houses like this. I would love to do more if they were interested in a restoration rather than a repaint though. After this one I will not do another unless that are looking for, and prepared to pay for more restoration.

This house was an 1897 Victorian and the HO wanted a Painted Lady. That got me a little excited since this would be a rarity. Would some of you guys up North with more houses like this consider this to to be a Painted Lady or Purple People Eater? I tried to steer her to wards some colors and patterns that fit a Painted Lady style but not sure if it really worked or it is just purple.

Done with BM Aura flat in SW Lilac (siding) SW Heavenly White (trim) and SW Concord Grape (foundation, accents, chimneys)


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

not sure. Old yes, the "painted lady... eh.. I dunno" what is the definition of old lady? Look at my pics, I replaced a window, and resided some siding on an old victorian "the pickering house" circa 1869. I know what you mean about restoring vs. just paint. These things are beautiful, and to think all that artistry is hand made... awesome


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

In this area the term "painted lady" meant more colors...I'm not seeing a lot of things you can do there to make that term fit.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

but not sure if it really worked or it is just purple.

Looks liliackey to me


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

That's the color I would choose for my house if I wanted to annoy the neighbors :thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

To be classified as a "Painted Lady" the house can have no less than 347 different colors, and at least 1 painter that lost their life while trying to paint the spindles of a balcony on the 10th floor.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> That's the color I would choose for my house if I wanted to annoy the neighbors :thumbsup:



You would really love s Florida, I was applying colors that were extremely bright and diverse.
I had a lot of fun.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> To be classified as a "Painted Lady" the house can have no less than 347 different colors, and at least 1 painter that lost their life while trying to paint the spindles of a balcony on the 10th floor.


:laughing: 

And yes colors that are widely accepted in FL are often "illegal" in other areas...


----------



## graybear13 (Feb 28, 2009)

South Florida house are very much different !! I was working in West Palm Beach some years back and the color combinations were something to behold .


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Not "Victorian" enough to be a V-lady. Needs more ornanmetation and trim. 

The colors don't even have to be garish. Do a google for Victorian Painted Lady and then hit "images". The accent colors are supposed to highlight the details, not BE the details. That house has none - except the porch.


here's one I liked










OR, just take a trip to S.F.'s Alamo Sq.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

deach said:


> And yes colors that are widely accepted in FL are often "illegal" in other areas...


That's a bummer, the midwest is all tan and brown.
yuck.



graybear13 said:


> South Florida house are very much different !! I was working in West Palm Beach some years back and the color combinations were something to behold .


I seriously considered hanging onto a few old pairs of whites I wore when painting in Florida because they were works of art.
Like a Jackson Pollack thing going on.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks like another house from San Fransisco.
Reminds me of Jerry Gracia House


----------

